# Critique (them and me)



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't plan on showing goats ever, but thought it would be interesting to find out about my boys' conformation. I have never set up a goat before, and I'm sure the way I did it is wrong (I couldn't "punch" them down or keep the feet in place), so advice on how I should do it is appreciated. The Nigerians are a bit on the pudgy side, I know. Anything else anyone wants to comment on I am happy to hear.

First is Pace. He is a 2 year old Nigerian Dwarf wether. He's about 65 pounds. I love how rich his coat color is at this time of year! He wanted to eat the grass so was being a pain in the butt and hunching his back lol.










I know I am beautiful! Now worship me!










Next is Shanti. He is Pace's brother and is about 75 pounds. I clipped him a few months ago (very badly!) but it grew in well.










He is one cool dude. Here he is showing his charisma by winking at the camera.










Last is Melino. He is a year-old Alpine wether. He kept turning his head up to look at me like "what in the world do you think you're doing, you crazy person?" He is about 30 inches tall now and 120 pounds.



















If these pictures are too big and take too much time to load let me know. I made them this size since I wanted people to be able to see the detail better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First thing I learned when setting up a goat is that you dont' actually pinch. YOu rub them with two fingers along the spine. where they naturally will bend is the spot you want to rub your fingers firmly to make them level out. 

Just try it a couple times when just petting them and they aren't as upset with you holding their head and playing with their legs.

Getting them to stand for the picture and in the show ring is just practice on their and your part.

Kids never stand still but it is the adults you expect to stay set up for at least a short period of time. Work them like they are kids and don't expect them to get it the first or even the 4th time. But soon they will learn. 

It is just fun and if you do ever decide to show you will be much better at it then I was because you took the time to practice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those boys are BEAUTIFUL!! They look very healthy and I do think that even though Pace has the rich color, Shanti would do better if you did show..both are long in body but Shanti is more level with a not-so-steep rump....and I just have a soft spot for black goats..lol
Melino is ......a very good specimen of an Alpine...long and level sharp withers...though he is looking "well loved" in the food department  


You are definately a girl who loves her boys....they show it well!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I'll have to practice them. Liz, they all looked extra fat because I cleaned the shed yesterday and they were loose for almost 6 hours grazing since I was there to supervise. I usually let them out for half an hour or so to browse and they get a little grain and alfalfa pellets. Melino is actually my thinnest boy lol. He just pigged out an extra lot. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

They are very handsome! :greengrin:


----------

